# Kodak no. 1 a



## 1986 (Dec 24, 2008)

My dad gave me my great-grandfathers kodak no. 1 a. It still has film rolled in it, used. It looks like 120 film. I'm going to try to develope the film and see if I can get anything. Does this camera use 120 film? If it is then can I just develope like I would regular 120 film?


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 24, 2008)

It may take 116, but I am not sure. Someone else will chime in sometime and help. 

If you haven't exposed the film to light, and if the film isn't TO out of date, you might get something. It is worth trying I think.


----------



## compur (Dec 25, 2008)

Kodak made a bunch of different "No. 1A" cameras that used different types
of film.  Why not just look that the film?  It should have the size on it or on
the ends of the spools.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 25, 2008)

Is this the one?





There are a few main and well known versions, the 1A Autographic and the 1A Autographic Junior. Both use size *A116* film, no longer available. The main difference between a 116 film and the A116, as explained by the Kodak web site:
_
A-116 film, for example, was for the same size pictures as 116 film but instead of red and black duplex paper, the film was wound with a sheet of carbon paper and thin red paper. This film used in an Autographic Kodak camera allowed a brief message to be written on the film in the space between the pictures. Pressure of a stylus on the backing paper transferred the carbon to the red paper and light passing through these lines in the carbon paper would photograph the message onto the film.
_
There is another version, the 1A Special Autographic, with or without coupled rangefinder.


----------

